
Learning Perl 6 - leejo
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1422827986/learning-perl-6
======
throwaway7645
I'm excited to see a P6 book, but don't know why O'Reilly isn't funding it
unless Brian gets to keep most of the $. Some things I'm concerned about are
the crazy short length (350 for a language this big), what will be included,
and the fact that it sounds like he is still in the exploratory phase.

------
Isamu
I understand why O'Reilly might do this- it mitigates risk and may help you
judge whether this is a title to push or not.

But it does make one wonder if they are superfluous.

Not: is an editor or typesetter superfluous. You can contract that pipeline.

------
vytas-dauksa
That's great news! Perl6 is a powerful language, unfortunately, it lacks a
book which is a studding method many needs to pick up a new language. I will
back it up!

------
rhapsodic
O'Reilly is now participating in Kickstarters for books they plan to publish?
Wow. Things must have gotten really tough for them.

And I'm not saying this to gloat, in case anyone interprets it that way.

------
woolfy666
I backed the Kickstarter. Looking forward to having the book.

~~~
throwaway7645
I'll probably do the same

